# EXPO Review: what did you think?



## kendrick4life (May 13, 2006)

I just got home from the reptile expo, i must say.. i was pretty dissapointed with it, i did expect more.. it just felt like i was at one big reptile shop... i didnt see anything today i have not seen before, i was really hoping to see some venemous snakes on display.. but there wasnt any.. best thing was the literature for sale that you dont find in your average book shop, my little brother enjoyed it.. but yeah, i was hoping it would be alot better...

p.s .. who was that total glamour with the accent walking around getting pics taken with snakes around her!! she was 10/10!!

i hope there is a 2nd expo and hopefully its alot bigger!


----------



## Ricko (May 13, 2006)

its the first ever one in victoria and i thought they did well congrats to meynies and all involved. have you ever seen an albino darwin before?was good and the next one will be even better well done


----------



## kendrick4life (May 13, 2006)

Ricko said:


> have you ever seen an albino darwin before?



yes.


----------



## Kersten (May 13, 2006)

One that wasn't in a picture? Interesting


----------



## kendrick4life (May 13, 2006)

at the end of the day, its just my opinion of the day.. it was more like a computer swap meet.. except it was for snakes...


----------



## redline (May 13, 2006)

It was verynice for the frist 1 in Vic


----------



## Kersten (May 13, 2006)

kendrick4life said:


> at the end of the day, its just my opinion of the day.. it was more like a computer swap meet.. except it was for snakes...


I don't think anyone here insinuated or stated otherwise


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 13, 2006)

tara (yummy) moss
sorry bout the pic quality
a great 1st expo, congrats to all involved
baz


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 13, 2006)

oh yeh there were snakes there to,


----------



## Ricko (May 13, 2006)

that scrubby was russel grants and he is very very placid. was very good i thought.


----------



## Dragon-Drew (May 13, 2006)

WELL DONE TO ALL i HAD A GREAT DAY. 
(Yes I am shoutiung because I think it was that good)

I have only been in Herp's for 18 months and I found it very interestin and informative.
I am sure that next year will be bigger and better. 
Thanks to those people that put in all of the time to make it happen


----------



## jordo (May 13, 2006)

Had a great time.


----------



## Snow1369 (May 13, 2006)

Was a good day some Great looking Snakes and that scrubbie was Huge!


----------



## mciver (May 13, 2006)

Yeah and thanks for the pics guys for those of us that weren't able to make it. got any more pics and words?

"it just felt like I was at one big reptile shop... " What were you expecting Kendo? Fish?

Something like this takes huge amounts of effort to get rolling, maybe you should cut the organisers and participants some slack.
Try putting pen to paper and letting the organisers know that you were dissappointed with the abscence of vens so they can try to slot them in next year. Last time I looked they even let you get a couple of questions wrong in a driving test, but they still give you a pass. Maybe you should adopt the same line of thinking.

Best regards
Paul


----------



## skunk (May 13, 2006)

ricky mate wat time did u go ? didnt see u there !


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 13, 2006)

neil had sold the only two blue phase gts before i got there..sspewin


----------



## jimmyd (May 13, 2006)

Wish i had the chance to go, maybe there will be something like that in QLD oneday! 

jim


----------



## Ricko (May 13, 2006)

i saw u there buddy but i had to go other things to do mate.once again well done all and dont listen to the nockers of the event as they couldnt have done any better. it was a big achievment for the organisers to get the buying/selling of reptiles possible for the day and im sure alot of people came away alot more happy than some.


----------



## NativeScales (May 13, 2006)

jimmyd said:


> Wish i had the chance to go, maybe there will be something like that in QLD oneday!
> 
> jim



I totally agree mate. Would love to see one in Adelaide


----------



## trader (May 13, 2006)

We had a blast!!! It was soooo awesome meeting the APS members from near and far...
It was busier than I thought it would be, a full house right from opening at 9AM til mid afternoon!

WELL DONE to the organizers, look forward to the next one! 
We took a few pix (busy at the HerpShop stalls so couldn't get away much) which I will put up later on.


----------



## buffy (May 13, 2006)

I was considering flying from Bizzy to C the expo.. I notice that all the talk for or against is from victorians... did anyone interstate fly or dive to the expo...interested in their comments


----------



## buffy (May 13, 2006)

I was considering flying from Bizzy to C the expo.. I notice that all the talk for or against is from victorians... did anyone interstate fly or dive to the expo...interested in their comments


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 13, 2006)

i did buy one of these amaaazing stubbie holders and some books and met heaps of cool people


----------



## kendrick4life (May 13, 2006)

mciver said:


> "it just felt like I was at one big reptile shop... " What were you expecting Kendo? Fish?
> 
> 
> Paul



errr .. i am referrring to the fact it was meant to be an "expo" .. much the same as there is a melbourne motor show.. which is an expo of cars..

if you went there and all you saw was ten car yards in one place selling cars.. wouldnt you feel a little let down?.. 

i went alont expecting to see some exciting reptiles and venomous species and hopefully learning a thing or 2.. instead, it was basically.. reptile shops around melbourne with their stock under the one roof.. which is why i felt it was more like a swap meet than anything else..

i thought ppl were bringing along their own private reptiles to display aswell.. not just commercial enthusiasts... 

anyway, im not saying it was crap.. i just expected more.. sorry for being honest!

even one of the guys selling stuff said it wasnt much other than a swap meet ...


----------



## Kris (May 13, 2006)

Oh I see....so then what (by your definition) is an exciting reptile??


----------



## jordo (May 13, 2006)

I can see where kendrick is coming from, I also expected a lot more reptile displays, but it wasn't in anyway disappointing for me.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 13, 2006)

i saw green tree pythons , womas, bhps ,blue phase gts,scorpions that glow, albino pythons huge scrubby and crocs and dragons and monitors....tara moss    
they said no ven right from the start  
it was great mate


----------



## trader (May 13, 2006)

buffy said:


> I was considering flying from Bizzy to C the expo.. I notice that all the talk for or against is from victorians... did anyone interstate fly or dive to the expo...interested in their comments



:wink: you may have to wait for those from interstate to get back home before they come on APS to comment?


----------



## Magpie (May 13, 2006)

> scorpions that glow




All scorpions glow nunder UV lighting.


----------



## beknluke (May 13, 2006)

I met quite a few inter-staters, some of which had previously bought animals from me and we got to meet face to face  
I thought that it was pretty great for the first one, and I would have had beardies there for sale, but unfortunately it's the wrong time of year for them.... But I have adjusted their year accordingly for the 07 expo  
I was really impressed also by the amount of people who came along - we were all kept busy, that's for sure!!
But yes, I think that next year, there will be much more private breeders (By the way Kendrick, Russel Grant and Neil Sonnemon are private breeders, not commercial) and interstate breeders. CAN'T WAIT!! 
Congrats again to the organisers - you've done well!
Bex


----------



## soulweaver (May 13, 2006)

Thankyou too all, next year will be bigger and better, just wait and see 

Already got some big people lined up, which we will release when the time is right.

Kendrick: If you read the D.S.E guidlines which are still on the V.H.S site you would know that no venomous snakes were allowed on the day. So what did you expect?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 13, 2006)

> All scorpions glow nunder UV lighting.


i didnt know that


----------



## snakeeyes (May 13, 2006)

i went and enjoyed myself, was interested in neils female childreni but unfortunately didnt have enough money with me, now if i didnt pay my telephone bill i would have been right ..lol

great day out, enjoyed myself, although im very shy so i didnt meet anyone from here  spoke to neil but that was about it


----------



## africancichlidau (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback guys and gals  Keep it coming as we need it to make next years bigger and better and to give people what they want in an expo  I must say that hearing all these positive replies makes all the hard work in organising the event worthwhile.


----------



## Fuscus (May 13, 2006)

Pleas - no more pics of Tara Moss. I hate getting saliva over keyboard :shock: :shock: :wink:


----------



## OuZo (May 13, 2006)

I think Baz pretty much summed that up there lol. What's an "exciting" reptile kendrick? An albino scrubby perhaps? Or tri striped Ackies? How about a purple olive? :roll:

I think it went pretty well! I was really happy with how many people went and I saw quite a few people there from first thing in the morning right to the end...they didn't seem to want to leave lol. Next year is definitely going to be even better so I can't wait for that one!

One of the highlights for me was meeting John Weigel!!!!! I was so glad he came . Tara Moss was very nice too...I like when celebrities introduce themselves by actually using their names instead of just assuming you know them cos they're famous. Russell Grant is such a top guy...we didn't make it through the day without a few purchases from him lol. Roy Pail's display was absolutely amazing...the entire back wall was covered with enclosures filled with animals (more than one to each enclosure) and at one stage in the morning the click clacks with babies was piled up so high on the tables in front that you could only just see the banks of enclosures behind them...very impressive! And Russell's Scrubby is oh so cool...the enclosure was only for a day and he seemed happy enough in there to me!

Was really nice meeting a few people too...sorry for being "freaky" Larks :lol:


----------



## SLACkra (May 13, 2006)

it was great. pitty i only made it for the last 3 hours or so. was great to see everybody and there were so many beautiful reptiles on display! the blue phase, GTSes the gtps were also stunning, the little salty and i got to see some species i had only seen in pics. 
can't wait till next year 

andrew


----------



## trader (May 13, 2006)

OuZo said:


> One of the highlights for me was meeting John Weigel!!!!! I was so glad he came .



:wink: I agree it was nice to see John again! Ouzo didn't you meet him when he gave a talk at the VHS a couple years back?

It was interesting to visit with Greg Fyfe so much too, he was enjoying himself!

The organzer from the *Sydney Wild Expo* really loved the way *this* expo was set up and told us he wants to make the next Sydney Expo more along the lines of the one we had today! *So hats off to the organizers once more, well done! *   

Judy


----------



## Rep-Style (May 13, 2006)

Gotta take the bad with the good, it wasnt 2 bad but i thought there was a serious lack of displayers/sellers, was like 5 petshops n a couple ov breeders under 1 roof....Highlite tho was seeing Russell's scrubby and his adorable jungles...hopefully next year will b better


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (May 13, 2006)

As the president of the society I would just publically like to thank the most important people behind this event, my committee!!! With wich i would not have pulled this off alone. Thanks for all those long unpaid hours you put in. I think we did great. A lot of people on these forums do not realise that we do not get compensated for the hours we put in. Its a labour of love for which we get very little thanks most of the time. I am glad all you enjoyed it. It was good seeing John Weigel again too. Did not get a chance to speak to Greg Fyfe and some of the others. People would have recognised the faces of big name if they had been in the business for a while!!!! As for species there on the day. I can guarantee you there were some nice stuff if you knew what you were looking at!!! But we would like to improve the next one and that means we need to find out what we could do different so its better next time.


----------



## Robbo (May 13, 2006)

just my opinion but when i walked in i thought is this all , after all the talk i think i was expecting alot
but after walking around and having a look and a talk to some of the people at the stands i was pretty happy and 
i managed to blow all my money on a few snakes
i thought the reptile display was well done
i think a good idea for the next one would be having some talks like on keeping , breeding . different species requirements


----------



## beknluke (May 13, 2006)

Yeah Robbo, that's a good idea.
I had beardy care sheets out and someone actually passed comment that mine were the only care sheets that they saw :shock: Now I didn't go around looking for them myself, but I would have thought that there would have been more out there?? It's important that people know how to look after the animals that they have just blown their money on  lol
Bex


----------



## dee4 (May 13, 2006)

I didn't get to meet 1/2 of you all but I was there. What a great display for people to come see and learn, I think that's what it is all about. Great to meet you finally Afro & moosenoose, for the 1st year, VHS, I don't think you can go wrong. How many did you get through the door, more to the point? I was there that's all I can say, I wil be there next year either as an exhibitor or as a visitor it will happen.


----------



## Reptilia (May 13, 2006)

That was truely an awesome day. Well done to all involved.

Some awesome folk their, thoroughly enjoyed it.....

Picked up a pair of darwins and some olives so im wrapped.

Cant wait till the next one...


----------



## pauken (May 13, 2006)

Overall l thought it was pretty good, haydz really enjoyed it ,though l did tend to think that it was more like a sales show than an exibition but l guess it will only get better


----------



## peterescue (May 13, 2006)

Kendrick was disappointed, his opinion, he asked for yours, lay off him, pick pick pick.

"i hope there is a 2nd expo and hopefully its alot bigger!"


----------



## TrueBlue (May 13, 2006)

well to all the people that wernt to impressed, please stop and think about things for a minute,.......................!!!!
Now this time of year is breeding season, so for breeders out of the state of vic it is a hard call to up animals and move them, even for a few days, so the turn out was probally not what you all expected.
Souly PMed me a number of times,(and various other interstate breeders i imagine),to try and get me to come and was really keen to get as many breeders as possible to show but the timing was all bad . hope fully next year it will be brought forward a couple of months so that more can atend and bring suitable animals.
Souly,- if eveything goes to plan you will be able to display a number of our animals yourself and myself and Dave can just wander around, drink and create havock,(all in the best possible taste of course), but i dare say that Dave will certainly liven up any herp gathering, to say the least.!!!!
Would of liked to met a few people i have spoken to but not as yet met, ie neil sonnaman, and greg fyfe.
Plus i would of loved to hang out and hassle pailsie again, all top blokes in my book.
It would also of been good to met john wigel.
Any way guys even thou i was not there, any herp gathering is a good gathering and it should only get better with time as most things do.
Good on ya guys for the imense effort that i know must of gone in to it.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 13, 2006)

sorry,- forgot to add that it would of been heaps of fun metting all you APS deros,bumpkins,degenerates,sickos,numbnuts,and all round not normal people,
was mr bredli there.?? got to get on the turps with that man, hes got my sence of humour.


----------



## Nixneuer (May 13, 2006)

Considering it was put togther in a short space of time and being the first one i think it was very good , great effort and well done to all that were involved in organising it


----------



## tweety2 (May 13, 2006)

we thought the expo was great. we took the video camera and got some great footage of the scrubbie, the albinos and even talked roy into getting down one of his green tree pythons for us too look at. Now if it wasnt for this expo we would never of been able to see any of these snakes in real life, so all i have to say is well done guys was an extremely enjoyable day


----------



## draco (May 13, 2006)

i enjoyed it, being quite new to all of this, i found it very informative.
i loved looking at all that was on show (and possibly getting down the track  )
wasn't confident enough to ask who was who - maybe people could wear aps name tags?
thank you to the people that put in such a great effort. can't wait for the next one.


----------



## beknluke (May 13, 2006)

My name tag actually DID have my APS user name on it 
But people mainly recognised my pics of the beardies lol
Bex


----------



## BargainBucket (May 13, 2006)

Spewin, sounds like it was a good day for all herpers, wish i could have been there.


----------



## SLACkra (May 13, 2006)

> I had beardy care sheets out and someone actually passed comment that mine were the only care sheets that they saw



and a pretty good one at that, read it on the drive home. i agree there were few care sheets but I did notice that the people who had questions were having them answered by the vendors.

Just one thing I didn't notice a single gecko on display, i was hoping to see a couple different species in person but oh well. 

i also thought, considering it was the first ever expo that it was a good size. i myself did several laps of the area chatting with various people etc. 

Once again very well done expo, my hat comes off to the VHS committee,

Andrew


----------



## zulu (May 13, 2006)

*re EXPO*

Sounds positive for the hobby in general. TARA MOSS yeh baby yeh   The old herpers,think ide rather meet humphrey bear poooooh!! :wink:


----------



## trader (May 14, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> i agree there were few care sheets but I did notice that the people who had questions were having them answered by the vendors. Andrew



At the HerpShop stall we were manning people were queued waiting to ask Daavid questions...and while they waited they were given heaps of info while listening to him speak to the ones infront of them.  They were all very pleased to hear 'hands on' experience and knowledge. 
:wink: then with a smile most would say "Oh you are the one that did the care sheet on laying heat tape under tiles etc etc" 

Must remember to bring care sheets along to the next one...good idea!


----------



## tiff (May 14, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> > Just one thing I didn't notice a single gecko on display, i was hoping to see a couple different species in person but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## austnik (May 14, 2006)

Hi, I think it was a very good expo. As a "newie" to herps I found alot of information around at each of the tables. It was really good talking with breeders that were there.
I do have one idea though - maybe next time, when an announcer is talking about specials at each vendor - maybe you should have like a red light or something to identify where the actual specials are. I found it difficult to follow where the announcer actually was.
I also agree with Draco, it would have been good to see all the APS names on a tag so that I could say hello to people you have spoken to on this site. 
Other than that, I applaud the organisers. It was a great first expo and I will certainly be going to the next.


----------



## beknluke (May 14, 2006)

I think that I was one of the luckiest people there to be next to the HerpShop display!! I learned alot myself just by hearing Daavid talk lol! And Judy - I have never been so tempted to buy a book in my life!! The Complete Chondro is the next on my 'to buy' list! All I kept hearing was Daavids raving reveiws about it lol

Oh, and Slacky, I don't know if they sold before you got there or something, but in the morning, Pails had Thick Tails.
Congrats again guys!! Loved it!! And I'm STILL buzzing!!
Bex


----------



## Ricko (May 14, 2006)

pails had a fair few gecko's in click clacks when i was there at about 1.30


----------



## Slateman (May 14, 2006)

There is always easy to be critical of event. But extremely difficult and time consuming to organize one.
I think that all herp.hoby oriented people should thank to organizers and volunteers for all personal time they give to our herp enthusiast community.

Thank you


----------



## OuZo (May 14, 2006)

Let's all think of it this way:

Have you seen a better reptile expo in Vic? :lol: 

There were some gex there Andrew, you must have been one of the lucky ones that didn't have to listen to me talk about the cute geckos with big heads down at roy's stall :lol:.

We may well end up supplying name tags for the next expo...I think a lot of people wouldn't wear them but it could be nice to have the option there!

About this lack of animals other than snakes, Roy had quite a few lizard species in his cages behind the counter and on the table...just off the top of my head I remember seeing 2 diff species of geckos (I'm terrible with gex so no idea what they were lol), Bearded Dragons (adults and babies), a Lace Monitor, Ackies (I think) and I think maybe I saw some baby Black headed monitors but not 100% sure that's what they were lol. There was an adult Black headed monitor also. I also saw some smaller dragon species which looked like painteds or red barreds or something. And they had frogs as well. At Amazing Amazon they had at least one Sand Monitor and Up Market Pets had heaps of spiders, scorpions and centipedes! What else did ya want to see guys lol .


----------



## Magpie (May 14, 2006)

Yeah Kendrick, how dare you have an opinion.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 14, 2006)

Magpie said:


> Yeah Kendrick, how dare you have an opinion.



Yeah Kendrick especially after reading the thread title.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (May 14, 2006)

Just thought I would post John Weigel's Reply to the expo,

Meynies,

Let me take the opportunity to congratulate you, Kevin, Phil, Mark, and all the other people who contributed to taking the concept of a reptile keeping expo and getting a fantastic start for an annual event. The world is divided into 'doers' and 'non-doers', and you guys sure aren't in the second lot! The look on the faces of attendees said it all: you are definitely on the right track. The exhibitors were busy; it looked like Pailsie grabbed the ball with both hands and ran in the right direction - his display was vibrant. Ditto with Herp Trader and really all of the displays. I'm convinced that the crowds will grow dramatically with each annual event, and the scope (and polish) of the expo experience will grow accordingly. My guess is that next year you won't need to invite breeders to come along - they'll see the benefit of participating, or miss out on a valuable opportunity to promote themselves and sell their goods.

What impressed me more than anything else was the sparkle in the eyes of all the organisers I spoke to, when they talked about next year's gig. I think you are spot-on with the concept of bringing a national scope to the expo, and the idea of a federation of herp societies - all contributing to the growth of the thing, is a strategic lightening bolt. That could help bring in the element of a weekend-long expo, with four hours or so of talks from breeders during the evenings. 

Once again, absolute congratulations all round - it was a huge success!

John


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 14, 2006)

I can only agree with John. A friend and I flew from Newcastle for the weekend to see the Expo, and I thoroughly enjoyed myself. It was good to see so many herps available for sale, and the enthusiasm shown by the vendors was excellent, and from everything I heard, the information being imparted by vendors, about their animals and products, was first class. The venue was of a better scale than the Sydney one, which was really far too big - that's not a criticism of Sydney either - anyone who has the energy and motivation to push shows like these to fruition must be commended, the complexities would have been daunting in every respect.

Congrats on a great show, well worth the visit from northern NSW, and I certainly look forward to the next one.

Cheers, Jamie.


----------



## Stevo (May 14, 2006)

A big thanks to the V.H.S and all the organisers who put all the effort into making it happen. I think the expo was great for a first ever. There was plenty of animals for sale which is what i had thought the event was all about. I think each year just aim to get bigger. I was hoping there would be some interstate breeders or businesses there, Id say if any of them that aren't there next year they are bonkers. Just in the the 2 hours i was there , there seemed to be alot of reptiles bought and sold and probably twice as many follow up sales to come. Overall congratulations....
Stevo
Stevo


----------



## bikiescum2003 (May 14, 2006)

i thought it was great. The only complaint i have was towards the mid arvo i seen alot of people walking around with hatchie pythons around there hands and arms. this really disappointed me as it was sending out the idea that people could walk around anywhere with a python( remember there was alot of people there that had never owned a reptile). I think next year there should be harder rules enforced. As in all reptiles should not leave there enclosures or tubs unless it is being looked over by a buyer and after sold is it be bagged or back into a tub.
Other than that I did have a great day


----------



## lacemonitor92 (May 14, 2006)

I never got to go to the expo, my little brother has heaps of sport on


----------



## lacemonitor92 (May 14, 2006)

were there any lace monitors there?


----------



## lacemonitor92 (May 14, 2006)

Has any one here entered the comp to win Albie the Albino Carpet Python?


----------



## lacemonitor92 (May 14, 2006)

It sounds like it was awsome


----------



## BargainBucket (May 14, 2006)

I think it will be difficult for interstate breeders to be of any competition to the melbourne ones that do participate next expo, as with all the regulations set by the DEC's of each states it will be very expensive, if not completely illegal for interstate breeders to be able to show any of their stock on the tables. The advantage of being able to bring your stock and show every single one for sale to potential buyers is a huge advantage over only being able to bring the parents or even just photos. With all the rules the DEC's might impose, it might not seem worth it at all for interstaters. Where is the VHS going to stand on these possibilities?


----------



## snakegal (May 14, 2006)

Well congratulations all round from me to the all the VHS expo organisers!  I thought it was a successful day. Great first expo, and it can only get better from here.

I was stoked to see the massive amythestine python, some albinos, and the little crock. Pretty stoked about Tara Moss too. Got her autograph and some photos with her holding my diamond python Sarah.

Well done and thanks again for all your hard work - it hasn't gone unnoticed and is appreciated by myself and many others!


----------



## shamous1 (May 14, 2006)

Brilliant. Anything that gets the message out there that herpsare actually great pets and nothing to be feared has got to be good. 

The kids loved it and nearly talked me into getting another animal. We can't wait until next year and wish to thank all the organiserswho put the hard yards in to bring it to us all. 

There must have been a trilion meetings with the DSE and other conerned parties to ensure that it was run correctly. The result was well worth it but I do have one complaint. Why do we have to wait for next year? It's to far away. :cry:


----------



## hugsta (May 14, 2006)

By most of the comments it sounds like it was a success. So congrats to those that organised it, you obviously have done a great job. Wish I had been there to see it.

Like shamous has said, any message to the public about how great it is keep herps must be a good thing.

So, are there some more pics to be shown...


----------



## newtosnakes (May 14, 2006)

Sounds like it was a great day. Really sorry that I wasn't able to get down there to see it myself. 

I reckon that anyone (or group of people) who have the dedication and motivation to organise such an event deserves nothing but praise and gratitude. 

(oh and ps lacemonitor92, did you know that you can write more than 1 sentence per post.... :lol: )


----------



## herptrader (May 14, 2006)

beknluke said:


> I think that I was one of the luckiest people there to be next to the HerpShop display!! I learned alot myself just by hearing Daavid talk lol! And Judy - I have never been so tempted to buy a book in my life!! The Complete Chondro is the next on my 'to buy' list! All I kept hearing was Daavids raving reveiws about it lol



Thanks Bex ;-)

Judy and I thoroughly enjoyed the day and manning the tables for Brian. I am with John Weigle in thinking it to be a pivotal moment in Australian herpetoculture. The next expo will be definitely be coming off a very firm base!

I actually reckon that the Maxwell's Complete Chondro book is one of the best herp books around for anybody interested in keeping pythons. Nobody who came to our tables that had read it dissagreed with me either ;-). ... and I devour herp books and believe that i have read most of the ones that have been published about Australian species in the last decade or so. (With a couple of exceptions... still kicking my self for not getting a copy of Matt Vincent's goanna book when it was in print.)

You may not have noticed but when people asked about the Rep-Cal bearded dragon food I tended to direct them to you as I have never kept beardies and did not feel qualified to answer some of the questions. After speaking to you they usually came back and bought a container of two ;-).


----------



## NCHERPS (May 14, 2006)

newtosnakes said:


> (oh and ps lacemonitor92, did you know that you can write more than 1 sentence per post.... :lol: )



Hey Newtosnakes, leave him alone, he's just trying to get his post count up :lol: :wink: 

Neil


----------



## herptrader (May 14, 2006)

Pails had a few lace monitors on his stand... beautiful looking ones at that!


----------



## newtosnakes (May 14, 2006)

good point Neil, I should have figured that one out all by myself.... :lol:


----------



## Possum (May 14, 2006)

*EXPO*

Are there any APS ppl in the photos with Tara? Souly did say he had a shaved head :wink: (just wondering)


----------



## hugsta (May 14, 2006)

Sure is possum, the famed and much loved........or is that hated!!!!! ;-) ......Afrofishy is there and also souly. And some sad person had to post up a pic of sherman, the very sad individual...   :lol:


----------



## Possum (May 14, 2006)

*EXPO*

Is Afro the one with the arms crossed?


----------



## hugsta (May 14, 2006)

Yes...


----------



## Reptilia (May 15, 2006)

So how did the vhs contact tara moss?

Or did she come on her own accord?


----------



## MrBredli (May 15, 2006)

I gave them her number :wink:


----------



## Reptilia (May 15, 2006)

hehe.... 

And another thing. Where did roy pull all those enclosures from? and how did he transport so many animals? Amazing!


----------



## shamous1 (May 15, 2006)

*EXPO*



possum said:


> Are there any APS ppl in the photos with Tara? Souly did say he had a shaved head :wink: (just wondering)



Have a look at the pic with Tara Moss on stage with 2 other people. The taller is Souly and the other is Afro. They should have got Tara in the middle. Would have been the Rose between two thorns. :lol:


----------



## raptor (May 15, 2006)

I thought for the first Expo it went well, I bought some great books and a pair of Scrubbies, give the guys a break unless youve orgainised a show/expo you have no idea about what goes into it. Swap meet well I think if there had been no selling allowed a lot of people would be very dissapointed, as for most commercial concerns saturday would be a major trading day.
Perhaps next years could be a 2 day event with a dinner orgainised for the Saturday evening, even an award for the best stall display.


----------



## Ozboy (May 15, 2006)

Hi Guys,

overall it was a good attempt for the first expo in Vic. A couple of things come to mind.

It was fine for victorians, who could do deals on the day, but visitors from interstate were given the impression that they could also purchase. The DNRE people stated that this was not going to happen. A few of us drove a very long way to get there, and to find out we couldn;t take reptiles home was disappointing.

Whoever organised it for mothers day weekend obviously isn't married or doesn't think about interstate visitors.

Whoever vet checked the animals needed to do more - there were mites on the albino carpets.

Would like to see more breeders there - perhaps timing should be reviewed.

Some stallholders were disappointed that they were unable to get the same amount of tables as others. Also some comments were made that some exhibitors should not have been selling their product, but sending visitors to agents that sell their wares - other exhibitors could not match price offered.

Please don't take this as negative, but just some feedback on what could be a great annual? event.


----------



## bikiescum2003 (May 15, 2006)

what vet check? there was not one at all as far as i know. i had reptiles there that no one had checked over


----------



## hugsta (May 15, 2006)

Mites on an albino, either your seeing things or someone needs a good kick up the behind for allowing an animal like that to have mites for one and letting get into the show in that condition for another. Very poor either way, unless you weren't wearing your glasses... ;-)


----------



## purplesnakegirl (May 15, 2006)

I flew from Canberra and had a great time although it was smaller than I expected. It was only the first one and these things usually get bigger and better with each event so I'm looking forward to the next one


----------



## shamous1 (May 15, 2006)

*Mites*



Ozboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Whoever vet checked the animals needed to do more - there were mites on the albino carpets.



I had a really good look at the Albino's and could not see any on them. I'm not saying that there were no mites but could it have been something else?

Did you mention it to the parties concerned to get the problem tended to?

All in all for first efforts I salute all who organized it. If mistakes were made etc etc then I'm sure that all parties will take peoples comments on board.

JMO :wink:


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 15, 2006)

> visitors from interstate were given the impression that they could also purchase. The DNRE people stated that this was not going to happen. A few of us drove a very long way to get there, and to find out we couldn;t take reptiles home was disappointing.



really? will this be the case for next year too?? i heard some people had been given import licences that were to be filled in and returned once they were back in their own state (or something)... i was hoping to come next year but if interstate people cant purchase reptiles... theres not really much point... guess i could travel all that way for one of Bex care sheets 
well sounds like most of you's had a great time... congrats to all those who organised it.. and too those who were able to "blow all their money" hopefully you's got some good buys 
Megz


----------



## moosenoose (May 15, 2006)

I thought it was a fantastic 1st off crack at it by the VHS. But my overall highlight though was picking up a fantastic pair of printed snakeskin jocks!! 8)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 15, 2006)

g.bangers or budgie smugglers moose??which stall was selling lingerie
pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Gabi_79 (May 15, 2006)

Do interstate exhibitors for next year have to have an import license to get each animal in for the day and then an export to leave the state again? I knew of one person that was thinking of going to sell some gex, but reckoned they had to do that and it wasn't worth it, don't know if that was the case?

Sounded great, wish i could have gone.

I highly doubt there was mites on an animal if there were vet checks at the door, you would think that's easy to pick up on an albino.


----------



## Magpie (May 15, 2006)

> Do interstate exhibitors for next year have to have an import license to get each animal in for the day and then an export to leave the state again? I knew of one person that was thinking of going to sell some gex, but reckoned they had to do that and it wasn't worth it, don't know if that was the case?



Yes they would, that is what reptile exhibitiors are required to do and it would be unfair on them to make an exception for everyone else for one day.
You also cannot buy from interstate as DSE(?) was not issuing export permits on the day I believe.


----------



## moosenoose (May 15, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> g.bangers or budgie smugglers moose??which stall was selling lingerie
> pics or it didnt happen



I picked up a set of both Bazz  I find the G-bangers too cold for this time of year, whereas the ol' reg grundies help keep those winter goosebumps at bay  As for the photos, I thought this was a child friendly site? :lol:


----------



## Gabi_79 (May 15, 2006)

Magpie said:


> Yes they would, that is what reptile exhibitiors are required to do and it would be unfair on them to make an exception for everyone else for one day.
> You also cannot buy from interstate as DSE(?) was not issuing export permits on the day I believe.



Well, that would be one nasty cost then per animal, are these import/exports $20 each like some other states?


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 15, 2006)

i dont get it... i thought that the reason people were so excited about the expo was cause the interstate people would be able to buy on the day..... thats what made it so special... cos it had never been done before... but now i hear that exporting on the day wasnt even allowed... *shakes her head* i'm confused...
Megz


----------



## larks (May 15, 2006)

I flew from SA for the day and I think it was well worth it, I stayed for the hole day and had a great time even at the end of the day I was seeing stuff I haden't noticed before. I finally met some of APS members face to face and alot of other people as well. Can't wait for next year I think it will just get bigger and better.
Well done to all who made it happen.


----------



## trader (May 15, 2006)

I have just a few photos taken while things were getting set up before the doors opened....and then some taken during the expo....We were pretty busy so hard to get away to take pix...I am sure you will recognize a few of the APS members in some photos... :wink:


----------



## elapid68 (May 15, 2006)

Well done Guys and Girls of the VHS.
Very much enjoyed the day, only one dissapointment, and I know it was nothing to do with the VHS, but us Elapid freaks were left out in the cold. Oh well thems the breaks.


----------



## soulweaver (May 15, 2006)

Overseas where they hold big expos like daytona, they use two venues. One for the pythons, and one for ht elapids. 

the elapid halls are almost empty, and the python hall is booming with people. 

for those who wanted elapids, is just to have a look? in which case we could have some demonstrations, or is this to buy?


----------



## BargainBucket (May 15, 2006)

BargainBucket said:


> I think it will be difficult for interstate breeders to be of any competition to the melbourne ones that do participate next expo, as with all the regulations set by the DEC's of each states it will be very expensive, if not completely illegal for interstate breeders to be able to show any of their stock on the tables. The advantage of being able to bring your stock and show every single one for sale to potential buyers that melbourne breeders have is a huge advantage over only being able to bring the parents or even just photos. With all the rules the DEC's might impose, it might not seem worth it at all for interstaters. Where is the VHS going to stand on these possibilities?



Anyone?


----------



## peterescue (May 15, 2006)

Interstae breeders would need to get their act together well in advance to get the movement permits to attend events like this. Apart from that I dont see an impediment there Sherm.


----------



## BargainBucket (May 15, 2006)

peterescue said:


> Apart from that I dont see an impediment there Sherm.



Im Brodie are'nt i???


----------



## elapid68 (May 15, 2006)

> for those who wanted elapids, is just to have a look? in which case we could have some demonstrations, or is this to buy?



Definately to buy. If I wanted to see elapids, I'd just go into my reptile room.


----------



## Magpie (May 15, 2006)

Not that easy peter, you need to have a Vic licence to start with. Then you need to export from home state to your Vic licence as you cross the border (if driving through several states, you need to hold the appropriate licence). You could sell them off from your Vic licence assuming they have no 6 month rule there, but then you need to get permits to export everything you are ringing back to your homes state.
It would actually be far easier for the to "sell" the reptiles they want to take to someone in Vic then "buy" them back afterwards and freight them via AAE.


----------



## OuZo (May 15, 2006)

Interstate vendors were actually being issued with a temporary demonstrators licence for the day. The only issue is/was discussing with their relevant departments a way in which they could bring their animals down just for the day - they would have to return home with the same amount as they came with but could arrange a sale while here. The benefit for both vendors and buyers is that instead of buying an animal based on a picture, people could actually see in the flesh what they were paying for...still a pretty good deal I reckon. Perhaps next year we'll be able to work out a way in which they can sell animals on the day (ie: animals leave their posession) but we'll have to wait and see for that one!


----------



## trader (May 15, 2006)

:wink: one thing I would like to comment on was how keen everyone seemed to be on helping one another with setting up their exhibits/stalls!!! and afterwards during the expo itself! It was like we were one big team working towards having the public enjoy their day! Some of us were strangers at the beginning, but by the end of the day we were friends!  All very special I feel!

and *bex* thanx again for your input on beardie food. I learnt something new from you and appreciate it! Your greeting cards have been and will be a BIG hit! They are gorgeous! :wink: 

Seriously if we can all work together like that, it shows we all have one thing in common, sharing the love of herps! I am *really* looking forward to next year!


----------



## herptrader (May 15, 2006)

I know of at least one interstate vendor who is very much hoping to find a common sense way through all the red tape their state put in the way of bringing down and selling animals by the time the next expo comes around.

Of all the states the regulations for Queensland seem currently to be the most conducive to exporting animals for such an event.

What is really required here is a new class of export/import permit to fascilitate an event such as the expo. When the regulations were put in place (for all states) I don't think an expo or similar requirement was on the horizon. Now that the expo is a happening thing perhaps the regulations will be able to be adjusted. Just to hold the expo the Victorian deparment worked out how to be accomodating and stay within the laws.

(I would be curious for any comments from Jeff Hardy on this question.)


----------



## herptrader (May 15, 2006)

kendrick4life said:


> p.s .. who was that total glamour with the accent walking around getting pics taken with snakes around her!! she was 10/10!!



The one with the Canadian accent?

That would be wife Judy - aka Trader ;-) She is definitely 10 out of 10!!!

There could not be another could there? There was that Tara chick, she is kinda cute also ;-)


----------



## krusty (May 15, 2006)

i had a great day yes it could have been biger but o well next year.
i just wish i had more money to buy stuff.


----------



## africancichlidau (May 15, 2006)

John sure has good taste in reading material, look at the magazine he's carrying


----------



## peterescue (May 15, 2006)

BargainBucket said:


> peterescue said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from that I dont see an impediment there Sherm.
> ...



no, Ive decided your Sherman now :wink: Ive always been contrary.


----------



## peterescue (May 15, 2006)

Magpie said:


> Not that easy peter, you need to have a Vic licence to start with. Then you need to export from home state to your Vic licence as you cross the border (if driving through several states, you need to hold the appropriate licence). You could sell them off from your Vic licence assuming they have no 6 month rule there, but then you need to get permits to export everything you are ringing back to your homes state.
> It would actually be far easier for the to "sell" the reptiles they want to take to someone in Vic then "buy" them back afterwards and freight them via AAE.



So, you apply for a vic license, using the address you'll be staying at while attending the show. Fix up your import export permits. That takes care of travelling through other states, You dont need them to fly over and you dont need them to drive through. 
You arent taking anything back home unless you buy something yourself so whats the problem.


----------



## beknluke (May 15, 2006)

trader said:


> and *bex* thanx again for your input on beardie food. I learnt something new from you and appreciate it! Your greeting cards have been and will be a BIG hit! They are gorgeous! :wink:




Awww, you're more than welcome hun!! I was happy to be of assistance!! It was just so much fun being with you guys - and again, a valuable source of information!! 
As for the cards - thanks  Both my Mum and mother in law both loved them with the lil gex on them!! It's just such a cute design  Plus the making of them kept me occupied for the whole day  
Bex


----------



## OuZo (May 16, 2006)

You get an export permit from your home state to export all animals you want to bring with you. You get an import permit from DSE to bring those same animals into Victoria. You get a temporary demonstrators licence to be able to display animals on the day of the expo. You can arrange sales and even accept money for particular animals but you can't actually hand them over to the buyer on the day. You get an export permit from DSE to export the original animals out of Victoria (any others that may have been bought from other vendors would be on export permits that they have to organise) and an import permit from your home state to bring all those animals back in again. Pretty simple I thought? That was for this year anyway, as I said it may change next year.


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

You do have to state the person you are exporting to, so would you export to yourself? And then what do you put down for an address - the venue? It costs $20 for a permit each way from NSW, so that is an extra cost along with shipping all the animals and enclosures and all the necessary equipment to look after them. It seems pretty simple, but there is a lot you have to go through to possibly sell one snake or lizard etc etc. Which then makes it not worthwhile. It's a pitty because events like these would be awesome if each major city held one annually or it rotated from yr to yr. But until the NPWS of each state get together and make interstate trading much easier, it will always be a hassle.


----------



## OuZo (May 16, 2006)

Well that's what we have to work on isn't it huggles . I think someone else said earlier that perhaps if the expos become more regular - even if it's just known as an annual thing - each state's department can work out some sort of system for it. If they know that every year a heap of people will be applying to bring a bunch of animals down for a Vic expo maybe they could do something similar and have like a temporary movement advice or whatever you call it lol. And don't forget everyone, interstate and Vic, that it doesn't have to be big breeders only that have tables...if you only have a few animals to sell you could always get together with a few friends and share the cost of a table 

The DSE were very accomodating with this expo and made it possible (from our side anyway) for interstate vendors to come for the day. Since we now have approx 1 year (no date is set yet) til the next one we're hoping that it will be enough time for interstaters to work something out with their departments


----------



## beknluke (May 16, 2006)

I'll DEFINATELY be at the next one - with some live beardies this time lol
I'm assuming that as soon as you guys have set a date (in concrete) and price for tables, it will be very public?? I just want to make sure that I don't miss out 
And I have roped in an assistant for next years 
Bex


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

A temporaary movement advice would be great Zo, but whether NPWS agrees is another thing. I am sure that ppl like John Weigal will be trying to make it happen which is a good thing.


----------



## Nome (May 16, 2006)

Well, sounds like it was a good day, if it wasn't in VIC I would have gone :wink: 

It would be nice to have one in NSW that's for sure, unfortunately the no trading rule wouldn't make it as good as the VIC one. Sounds like it could have benefited from elapids, but I can't begin the imagine the PLI costs over that. The big issue I would have personally with ever attending/bringing animals (spiders or whatever) would be the quarantine issues. I would have considered it quite strongly if I had the stock to attend this year, more to get the word out about tarantulas than anything else.

Was there definately a vet checking animals as they came in on the day? Saying the albino had mites is a pretty big call........


----------



## OuZo (May 16, 2006)

> but whether NPWS agrees is another thing



Lol I know! That's why we have to wait and see what happens. Hopefully John has a chat to them about it cos it would be fantastic to see some of the ranch animals there! But that's up to him of course lol


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

If it goes well and John gets his animals down there, it will be pretty awesome, he will be your biggest display down there for sure and with some pretty unique animals if they are not being readied for breeding.


----------



## soulweaver (May 16, 2006)

hugsta said:


> If it goes well and John gets his animals down there, it will be pretty awesome, he will be your biggest display down there for sure and with some pretty unique animals if they are not being readied for breeding.



i think there might be a battle for the biggest displays 

and nome, yes there was a vet, and i know who owned all the albinos, and there was no mites. No one who has an albino would even let there snake have mites.


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

I would also find it hard to believe that someone with an albino would display an animal with mites.

I agree souly, get a few big name breeders with lots of money behind them and these expos could become quite large. It all boils back to one thing, the NPWS rulings and the ability of being able to move animals interstate with ease.


----------



## peterescue (May 16, 2006)

must have been a misquote due to strong accents :roll: 
Surely no one would make such a claim malisciously :shock:


----------



## Gunnie101 (May 16, 2006)

hugsta said:


> Mites on an albino, either your seeing things or someone needs a good kick up the behind for allowing an animal like that to have mites for one and letting get into the show in that condition for another. Very poor either way, unless you weren't wearing your glasses... ;-)



OzBoy does have a point about the vet check, the Albino carpet at the Artificial rock backround display clearly had highly mobile back dots running around. If they were not mites what were they ?

I also travelled from interstate & wanted to buy as well so it was a disappointment not being able to, if the displayer had a license & I had a license for that species you would think that there would some way to do the transfer considering the amount of wildlife officers present.

Again not a complaint just a observation, I loved the day & will attend the next one. Well done to the organisers.

Jason


----------



## Nome (May 16, 2006)

I don't think it's a matter of 'letting your snakes have mites', it's not exactly hard to get them...nearly everyone has a experience with them at some time or another, it''s how you handle it that makes the difference and if you quarantine your animals. 

That's my point..it's a pretty big call to make if it wasn't true. I'm not having a go at anyone, I just would want to know if I went in the following years that animals were properly vet checked on entry and refused entry if something contagious was found wrong with them, ie mites. It's just safe measures when animals are together in a large indoor place.

It sounds like it was a great success and can only get bigger the following years.


----------



## peterescue (May 16, 2006)

The thing about mites though, the eggs can be promoted to hatch by transporting them by plane for some reason. Pick up your new pets that have shown no mite infestation and whammo, next morning the little bastardos are lining up for breakfast. 
Must be something about pressure increase and decrease.


----------



## Gunnie101 (May 16, 2006)

peterescue said:


> The thing about mites though, the eggs can be promoted to hatch by transporting them by plane for some reason. Pick up your new pets that have shown no mite infestation and whammo, next morning the little bastardos are lining up for breakfast.
> Must be something about pressure increase and decrease.



As stated no big deal about the mites & obviously not having a go at the owner at all (I would love them myself), the mites could have come from the enclosure if the snake was donated ect. The whole point was just backing up OzBoy in his observations. Again a great day & well done to all involved.

Jason


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

Well, Ozboy may well have had his glasses on then.


----------



## soulweaver (May 16, 2006)

They weren't mites. It was the substrate in the display cage. I knows these albinos, and have seen them a number of times. I also saw them after the expo when everyone had left and the albino was being bagged for the journey home.


----------



## NoOne (May 16, 2006)

Moving substrate?


----------



## Wrasse (May 16, 2006)

Dirty glasses.


----------



## peterescue (May 16, 2006)

soulweaver said:


> They weren't mites. It was the substrate in the display cage. I knows these albinos, and have seen them a number of times. I also saw them after the expo when everyone had left and the albino was being bagged for the journey home.



and its still being bagged..... boom boom!

oh it never ends.


----------



## Nome (May 16, 2006)

peterescue said:


> The thing about mites though, the eggs can be promoted to hatch by transporting them by plane for some reason. Pick up your new pets that have shown no mite infestation and whammo, next morning the little bastardos are lining up for breakfast.
> Must be something about pressure increase and decrease.



I suppose that would account for the many 'it was fine when it left here' I've heard of, touch wood it's never happened to me.


----------



## Hickson (May 16, 2006)

Maybe the mites realised they were in Melbourne and came out of the woodwork in a desparate attempt to get home!



Hix


----------



## beknluke (May 16, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## DrOsteo (May 16, 2006)

IMO the next expo should be held in sydney, as it seems that most of the people that frequent this site are from Vic, NSW and QLD.

Sydney is the half way point!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wrasse (May 16, 2006)

Hix said:


> Maybe the mites realised they were in Melbourne and came out of the woodwork in a desparate attempt to get home!
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



or because they realised they finally HAD come home


----------



## pauken (May 16, 2006)

The DVD Venoumus on taipans and tiger snakes is great, there should be more of them was worth going to the expo just to buy them


----------



## pauken (May 16, 2006)

Ramsayi said:


> Magpie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Kendrick, how dare you have an opinion.
> ...



yer kendrick shut up


----------



## trader (May 16, 2006)

pauken said:


> The DVD Venoumus on taipans and tiger snakes is great, there should be more of them was worth going to the expo just to buy them



:wink:


----------



## DrOsteo (May 16, 2006)

DrOsteo said:


> IMO the next expo should be held in sydney, as it seems that most of the people that frequent this site are from Vic, NSW and QLD.
> 
> Sydney is the half way point!!!!!!!!



Hey.........yeah.........yay (someone shouts).............i'll be there (someone else shouts).............what a good idea!............
........

........Brilliant! An expo in sydney! Brilliant!


----------



## Splitmore (May 16, 2006)

> IMO the next expo should be held in sydney


The next Sydney expo has been booked and is in the process of being organised for around march next year. It's coming from the same people that did 'Wild Expo' so expect it to be absolutely massive.


----------



## DrOsteo (May 16, 2006)

maybe a stupid question, but i am unfamiliar with "wild expo". only new to this herp scene.

what is/was wild expo? what stuff was it showing? how long did it run for? etc?


----------



## Ramsayi (May 16, 2006)

http://www.wildexpo.com.au/default.htm


----------



## shamous1 (May 16, 2006)

*Mites*



Gunnie101 said:


> hugsta said:
> 
> 
> > Mites on an albino, either your seeing things or someone needs a good kick up the behind for allowing an animal like that to have mites for one and letting get into the show in that condition for another. Very poor either way, unless you weren't wearing your glasses... ;-)
> ...



Like I said in a previous post. I did'nt see any mites. If you saw them did you bring it to the attention of the owner or did you walk away? If I had an animal with mites I would appreciate it if people alerted me. 8) JMO


----------



## shamous1 (May 16, 2006)

*dvd*



pauken said:


> The DVD Venoumus on taipans and tiger snakes is great, there should be more of them was worth going to the expo just to buy them



Can't agree more. If anyone has not seen this you have to get.


----------



## krusty (May 16, 2006)

o well looks like i'll be comeing to sydney next year.......cool.


----------



## herptrader (May 16, 2006)

Now why would the VHS hold an expo in Sydney. It was hard enough staging it in their own state ;-)



DrOsteo said:


> IMO the next expo should be held in sydney, as it seems that most of the people that frequent this site are from Vic, NSW and QLD.
> 
> Sydney is the half way point!!!!!!!!


----------



## herptrader (May 16, 2006)

*dvd*



shamous1 said:


> pauken said:
> 
> 
> > The DVD Venoumus on taipans and tiger snakes is great, there should be more of them was worth going to the expo just to buy them
> ...



I think the Taipan DVD is one of the best of the Barefoot bushman series. (I was lucky enough to get the whole set for Christmas.) The other one that really appeals to me is the Soloman the croc DVD because it just oozes Aussie herp history while telling such a real and touching story.

I think Rob Bredl is easily the best of the of the Aussie Herp media personalities. He always tells a good yarn and always leaves you with a much greater understanding of the species he is providing an insight to.


----------

